# Esoteric's Model cars



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yes im interior crocodile. i like this name better it suits my style  

heres whats on the bench


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF?!?!? LOL
Nice builds. again.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2010, 07:21 PM~16515354
> *WTF?!?!? LOL
> Nice builds. again.
> *


lol, i know. thanks again :cheesy:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Bad ass paint work................ :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16515596
> *Bad ass paint work................ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice paint work...im gonna keep an EYE on that monte lol...is the wheelbase altered on it?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Tight shit Esoteric! :0 I think I told you that already... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great work Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 5 2010, 06:36 AM~16519836
> *nice paint work...im gonna keep an EYE on that monte lol...is the wheelbase altered on it?
> *


yup i dont think its gonna work based on the first test i shouldve did the front too.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

You change your name more than some fools their underwear. 
Nice paintwork on the Monte by the way


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

It must be the first of the month. Time for a new name. Lol.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16514942
> *yes im interior crocodile. i like this name better it suits my style
> 
> heres whats on the bench
> ...


pretty wild paint work, nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the elco hopper is dead


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 5 2010, 11:21 PM~16528774
> *pretty wild paint work, nice !! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 12:20 AM~16537626
> *the elco hopper is dead
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 01:30 AM~16537678
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it painted but it wont be seeing the light of day anytime soon rather get the 500 and the wagon done. and get crackin on the towncar


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16537688
> *it painted but it wont be seeing the light of day anytime soon rather get the 500 and the wagon done. and get crackin on the towncar
> *


   I'll be watchin'...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: just a small restoration project the interior needs to be redone. ill probably end up repainting the whole car the same color or candy red. how you like them tags i have to find the 60 bond paper to print tags.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

six fo on a 63? lol looks good tho


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Leave it brown E! :cheesy: Looks dope like that! Thats a Tre by the way...  But the plates look good!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 7 2010, 08:02 PM~16542926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a inside joke in off topic joke, thanks. it all depends on how the interior turns out


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats one of my favorite scenes from that flick!


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice custom work


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 08:00 PM~16542894
> *:biggrin: just a small restoration project the interior needs to be redone. ill probably end up repainting the whole car the same color or candy red. how you like them tags i have to find the 60 bond paper to print tags.
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO ON THE TAGS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WHERES UNCLE BUCK


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im likin that 6-tre (oops my bad six fo  ). looks good in that color


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Oru Maru








comeups


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16604671
> *Oru Maru
> 
> 
> ...



nice 57 looks like a 210 with those posts someone should start a 57 chevy topic with all these chevys coming out :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 07:12 PM~16604718
> *nice 57 looks like a 210 with those posts someone should start a 57 chevy topic with all these chevys coming out :biggrin:
> *


theres 2 trims but this one is the bel air the 210 has the 55 trimi was thinking of buying that and a hardtop and swapping the hardtop the the 210 or just cutting the 210 posts


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

jimmy flintstone body with altenomad hood, interior, and bumper, also the first white car ive built in 11 years. dont know where the wheels came from


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^ Looks good.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 14 2010, 09:47 PM~16609885
> *^^^ Looks good.
> *


X2   


And nice "foe" :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I finally got the joke, I never realized that you guys took that six-fo joke from that dont be a menace to blablabla movie :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 14 2010, 11:30 AM~16609789
> *jimmy flintstone body with altenomad hood, interior, and bumper, also the first white car ive built in 11 years. dont know where the wheels came from
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wagon is sick...now i remember the dont be a menace plate lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys that wagon has been stting around for 2 years just couldnt find a direction with it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 14 2010, 01:05 PM~16609982
> *X2
> And nice "foe" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I finally got the joke, I never realized that you guys took that six-fo joke from that dont be a menace to blablabla movie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I must say its nice effort! Nice build. 



Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

some throwbacks,had to fix the 58 bumper and the challenger needed tags


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the 58 looks good on the iroks with that stance


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

done with bullshit of having rattle cans


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 06:59 PM~16664708
> *done with bullshit of having rattle cans
> 
> 
> ...



Yup i use the same shit on the heavy worked projects that take on a lot of body filler ! The regular builds i use my tursty T-235 Plastic Kote rattle can !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665362
> *Yup  i  use  the  same  shit  on  the    heavy  worked  projects  that  take  on  a  lot of  body  filler !  The  regular    builds  i  use  my  tursty  T-235  Plastic Kote  rattle  can !
> *


good to know i winged buying this. i dont know what it is maybe its the weather or the cans being too old but every can of 235 i get doesnt wanna dry even after a week it stays tacky. the only way it dries is if i decant it and thin it with acetone but then im defeating the purpose of having spraypaint.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i was talking to Tonioseven and this project came out
its a flintstone body with revell guts and Aoshima wheels. it needs a firechicken in the hood


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 06:57 PM~16666372
> *i was talking to Tonioseven and this project came out
> its a flintstone body with revell guts and Aoshima wheels. it needs a firechicken in the hood
> 
> ...


thats gonna be badass bro  :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 20 2010, 11:17 AM~16670232
> *thats gonna be badass bro   :wow:
> *


it sucks that this dudes cars get slept on hes got some crazy shit, if i see him next week ill ask abut doing a cutty. i asked someone before and he wont cast a resin from a resin. hell only do masters


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2010, 08:21 PM~16604796
> *theres 2 trims but this one is the bel air the 210 has the 55 trimi was thinking of buying that and a hardtop and swapping the hardtop the the 210 or just cutting the 210 posts
> *



 cant wait to see what you do to it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Finished the Fireball 500 lowrider


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks clean. Crazy but clean. Nice build...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 07:57 PM~16666372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what yall think t-tops or no t tops?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 08:57 PM~16666372
> *i was talking to Tonioseven and this project came out
> its a flintstone body with revell guts and Aoshima wheels. it needs a firechicken in the hood
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 12:11 PM~16670542
> *Finished the Fireball 500 lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16664708
> *done with bullshit of having rattle cans
> 
> 
> ...


What's new my friend? :wow:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAHA! Nice.......


Ford Super Charger


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 06:04 PM~16677178
> *HAHAHAHAAHA! Nice.......
> Ford Super Charger
> *


GO FUCK YOUR FORD INTO THE EXHAUST AND PUT IT UP TO YOUR FATHER'S ASS YOU CAWKSUCKIN FAWK!!!



Fuckin spammers :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 03:11 PM~16670542
> *Finished the Fireball 500 lowrider
> 
> 
> ...






looks bad ass if you ask me! and i like them green walls too  


and i would roll T tops if you can do it on the fire chicken :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16666372
> *i was talking to Tonioseven and this project came out
> its a flintstone body with revell guts and Aoshima wheels. it needs a firechicken in the hood
> 
> ...


THATS GONNA LOOK GOOD WHEN DONE. GOT 2 MYSELF AND WAS THINKING ABOUT T-TOPS ON ONE ALSO.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies, i decided to build a tribute to Elvis by building the baddest caddy on the planet.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

painted up, went with nailpolish over the black base


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 21 2010, 06:27 PM~16681540
> *painted up, went with nailpolish over the black base
> 
> 
> ...



that nail polish paint came out smooth, nice choice of color :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started the regal


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

throwback


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2010, 05:28 AM~16716370
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:  

NICE.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 PM~16716370
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


it looks suprised :wow: lol looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16716370
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie.

I got that same kit but have'nt figured out what to do with it yet.


----------



## TheFastOne (Feb 17, 2010)

Some very nice work here.Fasteddie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 24 2010, 09:28 PM~16716370
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


god damn, will you take a pic of it and a semi about to crash head on? thats what it looks like! (scared!)

As always i love the different styles, nice work.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the RX lowrider idea went south, dont know wether the wheels should be painted or now.









TA is primered and stanced waiting on decals 








made some plates for a homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice E! Did you figure out a color yet for the Maro?!?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 27 2010, 10:28 AM~16741446
> * Nice E! Did you figure out a color yet for the Maro?!?
> *


yup, its gonna be black black if the eagle is gold or if its silver ill lay the eagle on the dark platinum base then go for a candy blue or red


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 10:36 AM~16741872
> *yup, its gonna be black black if the eagle is gold or if its silver ill lay the eagle on the dark platinum base then go for a candy blue or red
> *


 :wow: FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK................ :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

just fucking around


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 03:32 PM~16742756
> *just fucking around
> 
> 
> ...


They look pretty  clean ! Now where are the cd cases , magazines and model car boxes ! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2010, 01:53 PM~16742900
> *They  look  pretty  clean !  Now  where  are the  cd  cases ,  magazines  and  model  car  boxes !  :biggrin:
> *


depends


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got some more work on the RX done, nailpolish is drying and interior is done.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

quick q should i match the spokes on the wheels to the paint or go with gunmetal


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

wheels look better now, coated them with flat clear and painted the webbings the centercaps are gunmetal


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finally painted, gonna top coat and clear this weekend


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice color on the rx7


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16755555
> *got some more work on the RX done, nailpolish is drying and interior is done.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YOU KEEP THE NAILPOLISH FROM RUNNING??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 2 2010, 09:26 PM~16778270
> *HOW DO YOU KEEP THE NAILPOLISH FROM RUNNING??
> *


you lost me :happysad: i never had that happen you might be thinning it too much or spraying too heavy


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2010, 02:32 AM~16775081
> *finally painted, gonna top coat and clear this weekend
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

my clear airbrush broke and had to bust out the HLVP


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i had gotten a firebird decal from a fellow builder and me being me i lost it twice i ended up having to buy these off a friend and once applied i found the modern decal. looks really good but i really wanted to use the late gen decal .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you going to clear it again?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I also ment to say the decal looks good and them rimz fit that bitch real nice !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16790552
> *you  going  to  clear  it  again?
> *


yup with Sg100 then with urethane


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive done a few cars with a HVLP...i usually use it to spray furniture for our clients..but have sprayed my 1:1 satin black with it. not bad but would rather have the airbrush anyday.

edit: that fucker is jusy bad ass...do you know that the T-tops from the 70 firebird will fit into that car...so glass t-tops are possible.








i thought i had a pic of it but ^^ is cut out from the 79 glass pieces to fit up.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2010, 05:43 PM~16787999
> *my clear airbrush broke and had to bust out the HLVP
> 
> 
> ...



CHEATER! :angry: j/k E! :biggrin: Looks slick as fuck!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

cleared all 3 of them today. i switched back to airbrush till i figure the hplv out


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im lovin that firebird trans am homie. those rims are perfect!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Damn are those still wet or did it dry looking that good


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 6 2010, 06:33 PM~16815362
> *im lovin that firebird trans am homie. those rims are perfect!
> *


thanks


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

they look hott


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 6 2010, 09:31 PM~16815343
> *cleared all 3 of them today. i switched back to airbrush till i figure the hplv out
> 
> 
> ...






W :0 W shit looks real good man!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys i got the cars all stanced out and be finishing em 1 by 1 this month i hope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Paint looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those look nice that caddy is badass i like the paint


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hope you start with that bad ass fire chicken :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

all it needs is the mirrors and im done but its done


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2010, 05:20 PM~16864558
> *all it needs is the mirrors and im done but its done
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt fond of that kit when I built it, but u did a sik job on it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16866335
> *Wasnt fond of that kit when I built it, but u did a sik job on it bro  :thumbsup:
> *


me too what people said about it was true i had to extend a skirt 1.0mm on one side


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2010, 01:38 PM~16868248
> *me too what people said about it was true i had to extend a skirt 1.0mm on one side
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this started as a resin kit for a amt camaro but since i didnt have one or feel like buying one i used leftovers from a revell kit the wheels are aoshima 24s and the bird came from the 77 revell T/A the body is basic black top coated in urethane


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE THAT ALOT! LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TA is sick man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice bro, you do any color sanding or polishing after clear???


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 05:33 PM~16899095
> *Very nice bro, you do any color sanding or polishing after clear???
> *


thanks, and no


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 15 2010, 05:39 PM~16899141
> *thanks, and no
> *


 :wow: Dam ok kool, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Mar 15 2010, 04:33 PM~16899095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what kind of clear u use?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 15 2010, 06:01 PM~16899303
> *:wow:  what kind of clear u use?
> *


Extreme Clear urethane 5185


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 15 2010, 05:05 PM~16899344
> *Extreme Clear urethane 5185
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

summer preview


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 17 2010, 05:38 PM~16919177
> *summer preview
> 
> 
> ...



E i need info on the little Russin you have in the 2nd pic ! 

That Bird looks real good on there E ! The whole build came out clean !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16920910
> *E   i  need  info  on  the  little   Russin   you    have  in the  2nd  pic !
> 
> That   Bird   looks   real   good   on there    E !   The  whole  build  came  out  clean !
> *


thanks

the Trabie came out in february its a ROG kit


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2010, 04:38 AM~16868248
> *me too what people said about it was true i had to extend a skirt 1.0mm on one side
> 
> 
> ...



good taste in cars & color. the Firebird looks damn good too!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16921720
> *good taste in cars & color.  the Firebird looks damn good too!
> 
> 
> ...


  ,was that the kit wing?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, aftermarket set of 3 wings


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2010, 03:20 AM~16864558
> *all it needs is the mirrors and im done but its done
> 
> 
> ...


Good job homie!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Elvis has left the building


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick ass paint!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2010, 11:59 PM~16942465
> *Elvis has left the building
> 
> 
> ...



OMG !!!!!!!! THAT IS A KILLA PAINT JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that caddy looks awsome i like the paint


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2010, 09:59 PM~16942465
> *Elvis has left the building
> 
> 
> ...


Now THATS a sweet ass CLASSIC right there! :wow: VERY NICE E!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies.

im rebuilding this throwback this ride was built way back around 03


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16948710
> *thanks for the replies.
> 
> im rebuilding this throwback this ride was built way back around 03
> ...


cool theme how you got the car in the back for the build up with the prime on the hood :cheesy: 

or are you really building it or is that just the theme either way it cool


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 20 2010, 09:21 PM~16949097
> *cool theme how you got the car in the back for the build up with the prime on the hood :cheesy:
> 
> or are you really building it or is that just the theme either way it cool
> *


rebuilding it the fill on the hood sank in over time so i redid it and while doing so i decided to redo the whole car different paint,grill etc.

this was the ride in its prime back in 2003


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2010, 10:59 PM~16942465
> *Elvis has left the building
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the lifted regal had a ford engine i found this 70 monte carlo engine so going with that, i also decided to start on both regals at the same time


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Can`t wait to see them bad boys done


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds lookin good in here


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

hey was up bro i didn't have a chance to make it out on saturday. i just finished my rebuild buick grand national

















i need to work on that interior to level with the body any tips?


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2010, 09:59 PM~16942465
> *Elvis has left the building
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass build Bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That old school slab is something serious right there. Nice work bro!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 22 2010, 08:10 AM~16960374
> *hey was up bro i didn't have a chance to make it out on saturday. i just finished my rebuild buick grand national
> 
> 
> ...


its coo bro your welcome anytime we meet the 3rd saturday of every month. i would add some shims to the belly of the interior pan


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats a good paint to use??? post pics please.. .. . i did my 61 and it came out all bulky then i threw a spray clear over it.. looks better then what it did


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn the grandnational got a great redo it's fkn sickkk I like how u smoothed outvthe trunk and added speakers great job homie


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16964417
> *whats a good paint to use??? post pics please.. .. .  i did my 61 and it came out all bulky then i threw a spray clear over it.. looks better then what it did
> *


i use what everyone uses laquers and urethanes. i use nail polish a majority of the time since it has better range of color. if anything the practice helped the most


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Mar 22 2010, 03:51 PM~16964484
> *Damn the grandnational got a great redo it's fkn sickkk I like how u smoothed outvthe trunk and added speakers great job homie
> *


lol thats not my ride


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN DNT GIVE ME ANYMORE SPRAYCANS LOL I WANA PAINT LIKE DAT BLUE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

was having a shitty day till this showed up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you getter put a flux copasator in that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2010, 06:42 PM~17001972
> *you getter put a flux copasator in that bitch :biggrin:
> *


fuck that i went through a lot to get a stock one. im gonna foil the bodyt and change the wheels


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started the foil work BTW this is tinfoil


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

keep in mind this is tin foil.  couldnt help myself so i brushed it too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, thats pretty dope!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

X2....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

delorean update work is all done now time to paint the interior and minor details


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice job on the foiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

here it is im fortunateto have found this car and to have this ride in my collection.

i present to you 








my Delorean  

all the bright work is finished tin foil and the bumpers done in metallic grey. OZ wheels and nato black finish off the ride.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the silver one has to get masked around the center i plan on hitting it with a metallic red nail polish 








i was at target and found this browsing the nail polish aisle, pretty much the reason it became a lowrider.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: the paint on one is done










finally covered and gonna do the decal work on the sides


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 tight


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

green regal is out :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what should i do the fades in? candy green or blue


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that delorean came out nice what kind of glue do you use with the tin foil?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 05:27 PM~17194114
> *that delorean came out nice what kind of glue do you use with the tin foil?
> *


bmf glue, you can use krylon tac spray if you really want to


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still needs more work up front


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i decided that neither should be lowriders 
the green regal is back in, Carolinas style :biggrin: 
































found a nice set for the red one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Donks arent my thing, but you are doing great with them. I like the Mello Yello theme, and the rims fit the red one perfect. Cant wait to see them finished!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 17 2010, 11:39 PM~17225269
> *i decided that neither should be lowriders
> the green regal is back in, Carolinas style :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 17 2010, 11:01 PM~17225454
> *Donks arent my thing, but you are doing great with them. I like the Mello Yello theme, and the rims fit the red one perfect. Cant wait to see them finished!!
> *


thanks, i didnt want to do it at first but it looked so plain and the paint was giving me shit so the decals kinda work as a good distraction


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im not a fan of donks either but it looks like a theme car like what the donk guys would build...there used to be a john deere theme car around here it was a box caprice painted green and yellow with yellow rims and deer painted on it...lmao


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

we had one in the area too it was a pillsbury car but some hater set it on fire, it was well done no decals it was all paint and the interior was done up too the guy would get a box of stuff from the company all the time. he still does even though he doesnt have the car anymore.



new project gotta build it in under 6 days, for the show at the ferrari dealer


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2010, 11:17 PM~17225551
> *:ugh:
> *


im not a trophy chaser man i build what i build for the sake of seeing it built, i have a few tall cars on my shelf but not a North Carolina special.

everyone here has a regal on spokes i want mine to be different


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i gotta finish this car in 6 days


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

man you have bad ass rides, im lovin that black camaro an purple cadillac! 

an jus a quick question, when you use nail polish do you use an airbrush to lay it down?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 19 2010, 03:57 AM~17234529
> *man you have bad ass rides, im lovin that black camaro an purple cadillac!
> 
> an jus a quick question, when you use nail polish do you use an airbrush to lay it down?
> *


yup thinning it is the key some go half and half with laquer i go 1P/3T with a special thinner(Acrylic Enamel thinner)


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 18 2010, 12:39 AM~17225269
> *i decided that neither should be lowriders
> the green regal is back in, Carolinas style :biggrin:
> 
> ...


homie im lovin the donk regals! the decal work on the mello yello one is flawless! and the two tone regal looks like a mean street machine


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the help i really appreciate it as in new to model building. once again thank you!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 19 2010, 06:54 PM~17240027
> *homie im lovin the donk regals! the decal work on the mello yello one is flawless! and the two tone regal looks like a mean street machine
> *


X2!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys heres the 246 wasnt feeling the red so i went chrome yellow instead


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

246 is done


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like some ol' Austin Powers shit! :wow: Good work E!!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 25 2010, 01:33 PM~17296303
> *Looks like some ol' Austin Powers shit! :wow: Good work E!!! :wow:
> *


im gonna try another one it was fun starting with just a body and interior and end up with a whole car


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Pretty sweet. On the next one try black trim instead of the chrome. Just think it will look better. Sick work i like the wheels too.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i promise to build a lowrider after this one


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2010, 06:35 PM~17310316
> *i promise to build a lowrider after this one
> 
> 
> ...


JUST KEEP EM COMIN, THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just build 'em!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2010, 05:35 PM~17310316
> *i promise to build a lowrider after this one
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro i like where ur with this


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i seriously need a better camera heres the red regals interior burlwood grain with british crimson red


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

LOOKS SICK BRO  LOVE THE WOOD GRAIN FOR SURE!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dayum!! I dig it!! I'm comin' for you wit a G-body!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 04:45 PM~17354248
> *Dayum!! I dig it!! I'm comin' for you wit a G-body!!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 


Looks sick E!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2010, 04:45 PM~17354248
> *Dayum!! I dig it!! I'm comin' for you wit a G-body!!
> *


  , wait till i bust out the Hakosuka




thanks jimbo


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 28 2010, 05:53 PM~17333806
> *i seriously need a better camera heres the red regals interior burlwood grain with british crimson red
> 
> 
> ...



thats dope bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started the second interior


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

hey tonio :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17296264
> *246 is done
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 1 2010, 09:11 PM~17361770
> *hey tonio :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!   I got a bootleg trunk built for my SS but I need to look at Pancho's how-to before I can finish it. Lookin' good in here bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17362045
> *Yeah!       I got a bootleg trunk built for my SS but I need to look at Pancho's how-to before I can finish it. Lookin' good in here bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


bootleg trunk? got a link to that how to?

printing more woodgrain as soon as the decal paper arrives lmk if you need some


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 1 2010, 09:29 PM~17361847
> *very nice
> *


X2!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17296264
> *246 is done
> 
> 
> ...


she´s beautifull ! are those fujimi wheels?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 08:40 AM~17364693
> *she´s beautifull ! are those fujimi wheels?
> *


thanks,yup i wanted the car to have a more agressive stance seeing it was the runt of the junk box it came from


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 08:43 AM~17364711
> *thanks,yup i wanted the car to have a more agressive stance seeing it was the runt of the junk box it came from
> *


they´re matching perfect i like it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 1 2010, 10:25 PM~17362104
> *bootleg trunk? got a link to that how to?
> 
> printing more woodgrain as soon as the decal paper arrives lmk if you need some
> *


All I did was build the trunk up with some scrap styrene sheet I had. It looks kind of tacky but hey, I tried. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 2 2010, 11:30 AM~17365652
> *All I did was build the trunk up with some scrap styrene sheet I had. It looks kind of tacky but hey, I tried.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh, thats not bad for a start ive yet to cut a car


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 03:03 PM~17365860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yall gonna love what im gonna do to that camaro

Art Crime


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WHATS UP BRO BROKE MY PHONE WILL GET 1 THIS WEEK IL HIT U UP IV BEEN CATCHING UP WIT THEM MODELS


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17395110
> *WHATS UP BRO BROKE MY PHONE WILL GET 1 THIS WEEK IL HIT U UP IV BEEN CATCHING UP WIT THEM MODELS
> *


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool grafitti...whats it say?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2010, 04:58 AM~17396641
> *cool grafitti...whats it say?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2010, 04:58 AM~17396641
> *cool grafitti...whats it say?
> *


Doesnt look like letters, more like jus a design, looks sik though


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i couldnt tell...its pretty cool tho


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 5 2010, 04:40 AM~17392051
> *yall gonna love what im gonna do to that camaro
> 
> Art Crime
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

layout preview


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty kick ass bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats gonna look sick under some clear for sure!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

U MAKIN DECALS ????????


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17414033
> *U MAKIN DECALS ????????
> *



X2 :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17365860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON+May 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17414033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as much as i want to im holding off but i can be persuaded


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17414048
> *I LIKE THIS :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17414078
> *dude youve been knowing this for years i still have shit here waiting for you to pick up, PM me your new cell number
> as much as i want to im holding off but i can be persuaded
> *


I THOUGHT UR PRINTER BROKE OR SUMTHING LIKE DAT COOL WELL NEED 2 STOP BY SOON


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :0 :wow: 


thats sick!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

parked it in the wrong neighborhood :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2010, 03:25 AM~17426340
> *parked it in the wrong neighborhood :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



I love that Camaro bruh !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam E! You DID THE DAM THING on this one!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dont got money for 5:20s so its back to old school tricks


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

can you spray a clear coat over decals or dors it crack up


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17429092
> *can you spray a clear coat over decals or dors it crack up
> *


depends but ive never had that happen


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

camaro looks sick like that


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2010, 10:49 PM~17428685
> *dont got money for 5:20s so its back to old school tricks
> 
> 
> ...



SICK GRAFFITI...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i decided to name it "Breakin" heres the completed paint job



























thanks for the complimnts guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats too sick!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17430445
> *thats too sick!
> *


X10 GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 8 2010, 10:49 PM~17431075
> *X10 GREAT JOB!!!
> *



X100


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got some clear layed down


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That Camaro is lookin badass.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 

nice work on those 2 cars! camaro is deadly!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2010, 12:03 PM~17434870
> *That Camaro is lookin badass.
> *


X2!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Nice work on your builds. Did you get the artwork for the Camaro from the link you posted.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 9 2010, 12:16 PM~17434954
> *Nice work on your builds. Did you get the artwork for the Camaro from the link you posted.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 9 2010, 03:21 PM~17434992
> *thanks, :yes:
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVE THAT CAMARO.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for all the compliments guys heres the other regal i was testing chassie fit gonna paint that later today while working on the green ones motor


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the camaro is lookin good


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn where did you get the regal kit at ???


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@May 10 2010, 12:59 PM~17444250
> *damn where did you get the regal kit at ???
> *


converted a gran national


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Mello Yello Regal is all done i used the LT out of the altenomad kit all BMF exept the bumpers is tin foil.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Nice Mellow Yellow.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2010, 05:34 PM~17446744
> *Mello Yello Regal is all done i used the LT out of the altenomad kit all BMF exept the bumpers is tin foil.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN MAN WTF GOOD JOB ON BREAKIN :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2010, 08:34 PM~17446744
> *Mello Yello Regal is all done i used the LT out of the altenomad kit all BMF exept the bumpers is tin foil.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. IT CAN RACE MY HIGH TIDE MONTE. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the rebuild doesnt look like anything it did years ago


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont know if i like qrt. roof color but the over build is lookin great E ! 

Is that the finial stance height?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2010, 06:03 PM~17470024
> *Dont  know  if  i  like  qrt.  roof  color  but    the  over    build  is  lookin  great  E !
> 
> Is  that  the  finial  stance  height?
> *


thanks, im having second thoughts too but thats the interiors color. yeah thats that final stance


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2010, 08:07 PM~17470088
> *thanks, im having second thoughts too but thats the interiors color.  yeah thats that final stance
> *


That stance looks like that bitch is all wheel drive and ready to haul ass ! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2010, 06:09 PM~17470107
> *That  stance  looks  like that  bitch  is  all  wheel  drive  and  ready  to  haul ass ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17469616
> *the rebuild doesnt look like anything it did years ago
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good bro !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

how you like :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want a few of those dubai tags.... ever find the snap kit homie?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17478902
> *i want a few of those dubai tags.... ever find the snap kit homie?
> *


my lady has been looking now that i got time ill look for it, i got the blank if you need it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2010, 01:06 PM~17478914
> *my lady has been looking now that i got time ill look for it, i got the blank if you need it.
> *


the blank tags? i gots no printer...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Regal looks pimp bro... Nice work...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2010, 12:50 PM~17478759
> *how you like :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work bro :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

badass regal


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn E ! The roof looks ok once you foiled it ! The whold build turned out nice ! Diffently 100% better lookin then that shit Hearse be buildin!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 02:16 PM~17479523
> *Damn  E !  The  roof  looks  ok  once  you  foiled  it !  The  whold  build  turned  out  nice !   Diffently  100%  better  lookin  then that  shit  Hearse  be  buildin!
> *


thanks dave, way to go , i just started feeling like building again , just to have you fuck it all up for me..... id expect it from someone who dont know me , but you? dammit... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE REGAL.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

love both the regals but that maroon/silver one is KILLIN! keep it up bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

rebuild time the clear on the Isuzu cracked i let it sit like that for a few years but its time to rebuild it. the bmw is getting a workover losing the popups changing the nose and changing the stance and color change is in order.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2010, 05:34 PM~17446744
> *Mello Yello Regal is all done i used the LT out of the altenomad kit all BMF exept the bumpers is tin foil.
> 
> 
> ...


now thats the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks SRK

decided to lay a mural on a car

Boris Vallejo piece the car is named Heavy Metal









































needs clear otherwise im done


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2010, 06:58 PM~17493932
> *thanks SRK
> 
> decided to lay a mural on a car
> ...


 i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Nice mural is that one that you printed?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 14 2010, 07:12 PM~17494029
> *Nice mural is that one that you printed?
> *


yup


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You fucker! :angry: Was up wit some decals mann!!!  Looks baddass fool! HOOK IT UP! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17494291
> *You fucker! :angry:  Was up wit some decals mann!!!   Looks baddass fool! HOOK IT UP! :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm with this guy !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im gonna print one sheet with murals close to that size first run will be trunk only second will be hood all on clear paper. im gonna post a topic in a week to get some ideas on what you guys want. im only doing murals for now logos n shit will come later i dont wanna bury myself because if i start working again im gonna drag i mailing shit out.

you think 2.50 is fair for something like what i posted?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

For a sheet of various shit like that yeah. :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

If it's a sheet of Boris Vallejo's shit HELL FUCKIN' YEAH!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 14 2010, 07:54 PM~17494378
> *For a sheet of various shit like that yeah. :cheesy:
> *


lol nah a piece a sheet might cost more. my printers ink costs 75$ + paper


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2010, 07:58 PM~17494407
> *lol nah a piece a sheet might cost more. my printers ink costs 75$ + paper
> *



E, hook me up on a PLAYER PRICE for a sheet of Boris Vallejo's work bruh. Or at LEAST give me a ballpark figure. :uh: Work wit me mann! I'm tryin' to put money in YO pocket!!! :uh: :wow: :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can u add tham 2 your sheet?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hell yeah E. Print some shit up, I'm all over it. :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

what kind of paper should i buy to print decals on?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 15 2010, 12:40 AM~17496394
> *what kind of paper should i buy to print decals on?
> *


type waterslide decal paper on ebay


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2010, 06:58 PM~17493932
> *thanks SRK
> 
> decided to lay a mural on a car
> ...


Thanks for the step by step how to, but I'm really thrown off by the mural it self. It looks like a half buff, body building chick with a puffy curly hair due from the 80's out in some weird fantasy puff the magic dragon world....very weird to me.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 14 2010, 10:58 PM~17494925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP....I NEED MURALS LIKE THESE.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 15 2010, 06:43 AM~17497238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys should check with Kirby


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 15 2010, 04:34 AM~17494215
> *yup
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS BUILD.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 15 2010, 11:25 AM~17498298
> *thats the idea the actual artwork was done around the 80s too
> you guys should check with Kirby
> *


Lol I sent them to you bro! They already hit me in pm. If you don't do it then I will do a limited run (at my own pace) on special orders. Otherwise the business is all yours bro. I just don't have the time for it anymore.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 15 2010, 10:43 PM~17502699
> *Lol I sent them to you bro! They already hit me in pm. If you don't do it then I will do a limited run (at my own pace) on special orders. Otherwise the business is all yours bro. I just don't have the time for it anymore.
> *


oh :happysad: i just dint feel like cleaning the pics up i have to clean a lot of stuff on my end too


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

decided it needed one in the front too then i clearcoated the trunk and hood with urethane


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice merc


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 16 2010, 01:01 PM~17506486
> *:thumbsup: nice merc
> *


 x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 16 2010, 03:43 PM~17506378
> *decided it needed one in the front too then i clearcoated the trunk and hood with urethane
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thats sick


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit is DOPE!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice merc i like the murals


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE MERC.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN I NEED 2 STOP BY :biggrin: U STILL ON VACATION


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad-ass Merc


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 17 2010, 05:36 PM~17519425
> *DAMN I NEED 2 STOP BY  :biggrin: U STILL ON VACATION
> *


im on permanent vacation foo :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

rebuild of a car that was in bad shape


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2010, 05:55 PM~17519632
> *im on permanent vacation foo :roflmao:
> *


IM OFF THURS N FRIDAY IL HIT U UP :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 18 2010, 10:53 PM~17536331
> *IM OFF THURS N FRIDAY IL HIT U UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

second chance


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

last car for the week im going on another vacation for a week


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GOOD LOOKN RIDES BRO  I LIKE THAT MERC THAT SHIT IS SICK HOMIE AND DEUCE IS SWEET ALSO   JUST NOT DIGN THOSE RIMS THO :happysad: OTHER THAN THAT BADASS WERK U DID ON THEM 

WER DID U GET THOSE DECALS FROM BY THE WAY IF DONT MINE ME ASKN BRO


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the 62 but i dont like the truck wheels on it either lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2010, 03:54 PM~17543131
> *GOOD LOOKN RIDES BRO   I LIKE THAT MERC THAT SHIT IS SICK HOMIE AND DEUCE IS SWEET ALSO     JUST NOT DIGN THOSE RIMS THO  :happysad: OTHER THAN THAT BADASS WERK U DID ON THEM
> 
> WER DID U GET THOSE DECALS FROM BY THE WAY IF DONT MINE ME ASKN BRO
> *


i printed them but im only selling them by the sheet for the time being, i know the wheels suck but im saving my spokes i have no scratch to buy any


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2010, 03:32 PM~17543435
> *i printed them but im only selling them by the sheet for the time being, i know the wheels suck but im saving my spokes i have no scratch to buy any
> *


HOW MUCH AND WAT KIND DO U HAVE BRO AND THE WEEL THING I KNOW WAT U MEAN BROTHER :uh: ITS BETTER THAN NO WEELS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2010, 06:36 PM~17544513
> *HOW MUCH AND WAT KIND DO U HAVE BRO AND THE WEEL THING I KNOW WAT U MEAN BROTHER  :uh: ITS BETTER THAN NO WEELS LOL :biggrin:
> *


i think it looks cool though orings and custom wheels is all they had before pegasus came into the picture o the car kinda looks old school too
25 a sheet


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new shop scrapper i painted the whitewalls eventually make a old school lowrider


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ima need help on the camaro what combo you think is good for it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

done just need the buckets and more practice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks damn good man!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah it does!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sofar...what you gonna do about the engine bay where its not painted?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lovin' the originality on this one E!!! :cheesy: Nice work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 07:45 AM~17725949
> *looks good sofar...what you gonna do about the engine bay where its not painted?
> *


nothing since its not the focus of the car


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MORE PICS OF THE BODY??


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE INTEROIR I FINISHED 3 SUNDAY


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

interior is done, went right hand drive for old schools sake.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks pimp...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN!!! That is pretty sick


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

BADASS BRO


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 09:33 PM~17744356
> *ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHA! Tight as fuck E! I can already picture TURBO and OZONE posin' on that bitch!!! :biggrin: Seriously one of my favorites right here! :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 02:33 PM~17744356
> *ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> 
> 
> ...


  good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it bro!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 10 2010, 12:33 AM~17744356
> *ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> 
> 
> ...






i love this car! how much for some decals like that?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SO DATS DA PORSCHE


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the line up. doing the cutty up 90s oakland style, the 4 door is for a buildoff


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I see you're tryin' to beat me  I'm diggin' the lineup!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17753836
> *I see you're tryin' to beat me  I'm diggin' the lineup!!
> *


lol i dont think ill ever beat you, thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yea, for the Porsche...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the 72 started on a bad note was missing a stock head so im dropping this monster in


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

gotta do something with this got 2 of them, going for a kustom lowrider hybrid


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 10:16 AM~17759391
> *gotta do something with this got 2 of them, going for a kustom lowrider hybrid
> 
> 
> ...


UR TXT MADE ME LAUGH CNT WAIT TO SEE IT lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 12:16 PM~17759391
> *gotta do something with this got 2 of them, going for a kustom lowrider hybrid
> 
> 
> ...


i bet those are air cleaners used as hubcaps arent they? :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 11 2010, 05:56 PM~17763167
> *i bet those are air cleaners used as hubcaps arent they?  :0
> *


nope theyre wheels


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 9 2010, 10:33 PM~17744356
> *ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 11 2010, 12:16 PM~17759391
> *gotta do something with this got 2 of them, going for a kustom lowrider hybrid
> 
> 
> ...


thats some thin plastic :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

some progress on the Dragon Lady, i shaved the bel air trim and hood pikes all thats left is light bodywork on the hood and body.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice  
do those 72 cuttys have uptops?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2010, 10:24 PM~17764251
> *nice
> do those 72 cuttys have uptops?
> *


The next issue of them will have uptops and a flat hood.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

when do they come out? ive got an idea


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2010, 08:49 PM~17764410
> *when do they come out? ive got an idea
> *


fall


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ehh, its not that important of an idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

needs a few touchups but almost done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice job E !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin nice!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 15 2010, 11:26 PM~17799070
> *needs a few touchups but almost done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THATS NICE BRO!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice paint job.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17799070
> *needs a few touchups but almost done
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

takein a page outa zeds book :biggrin: looks sick man!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

passin buy man.. its still dangerous in hear.. Hey sir bladed one?
Are you doing decals? my needs are not for a whole sheet though..
(do you know the checker board pattern decals that comes with the 69 and the 60 models? I think its red and one is blue..I need those checker board seat decals but in black. and white..for a black car.. anyleads would be cool...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2010, 10:54 PM~17809916
> *takein a page outa zeds book :biggrin:  looks sick man!
> *


X2!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 16 2010, 06:26 AM~17799070
> *needs a few touchups but almost done
> 
> 
> ...



FAWKING NICE


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17809916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 17 2010, 09:22 AM~17813068
> *had to try it it looks cool and was worth it too
> *




thats whats up! i like that look and wanna try somethin like that in the near future   just gotta find the right ride


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice fades


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the 57 is all stanced




















and for my newest creation

Freak of Nature


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 18 2010, 12:43 AM~17821922
> *the 57 is all stanced
> 
> 
> ...



57 looks tight E! I got those rims :cheesy: 





Sup wit the Oakland style mustard and mayonaise update? hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 18 2010, 12:51 AM~17821950
> *57 looks tight E! I got those rims :cheesy:
> Sup wit the Oakland style mustard and mayonaise update? hno:  hno:  :wave:
> *


thanks. they look cool i wish they made them in 17s they do look like nice sombrero caps with the stock 57 tires once you trim the rib.


no updates i was hoping to find the head but i havent so far so im gonna use the 427 with some of the cutty parts


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 18 2010, 01:08 AM~17821997
> *thanks. they look cool i wish they made them in 17s they do look like nice sombrero caps with the stock 57 tires once you trim the rib.
> no updates i was hoping to find the head but i havent so far so im gonna use the 427 with some of the cutty parts
> *





Right....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 18 2010, 02:43 AM~17821922
> *the 57 is all stanced
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

and for my newest creation

Freak of Nature
















[/quote]
DID U CHANGED THE REAREND I REMEMBER IT HAVING POINTY FINS


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah its gonna be all smooth wasnt feeling the fins


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Stage 1
















gonna go with this wheel set up


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> and for my newest creation
> 
> Freak of Nature


DID U CHANGED THE REAREND I REMEMBER IT HAVING POINTY FINS
[/quote]


Dam E that what you call FABRICATION right there!!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

lol yeah thats all im working with too theres no guts, trim or chassie its all gonna be fabbed or sourced


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Dam...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

victims of a firesale


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 07:05 PM~17848217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Caddy is lookin' good !


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 05:47 PM~17848576
> *Caddy is lookin' good !
> 
> *


YES IT DOES U SHOULD C IT PERSONALLY


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

so the 72 is gonna get redone itll be back in 2011 as "Mothership Connect"


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 23 2010, 05:03 PM~17867990
> *so the 72 is gonna get redone itll be back in 2011 as "Mothership Connect"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its getting there might finish it this week havent been in a building mood, swapped the wheels out for some cragars and 1109s dont know what happened with the aclad :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 4 2010, 10:53 PM~17961755
> *its getting there might finish it this week havent been in a building mood, swapped the wheels out for some cragars and 1109s dont know what happened with the aclad :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE BRAKE DUST


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

swapped the wheels on this it was looking blah so i took the wires off


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this one is gonna be painted and sold, candy blue with mural on the hood, patterened top and matching 13s and BMfed 60 bucks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 08:12 PM~17986462
> *this one is gonna be painted and sold, candy blue with mural on the hood, patterened top and matching 13s and BMfed 60 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


ill keep an eye on this one! :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 15 2010, 06:56 PM~16898748
> *this started as a resin kit for a amt camaro but since i didnt have one or feel like buying one i used leftovers from a revell kit the wheels are aoshima 24s and the bird came from the 77 revell T/A the body is basic black top coated in urethane
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did some work on the crazy japan whip


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good a little different.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: that look wild but nice


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

it finally came


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE..LS CLIP ON A AEROCOUPE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18044422
> *NICE..LS CLIP ON A AEROCOUPE
> *


x2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...


HELL yeah! Do that sh!t!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice builds homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2010, 10:34 AM~18044436
> *x2
> *


I DONT THINK ITS BEEN DONE ON A LOW LOW


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

update back at the bench


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18240047
> *update back at the bench
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! I love that Honda !!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18240272
> *nice!!! I love that Honda !!!!!
> 
> *


lol i havent even started on it im thinking burgundy


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 10:26 AM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this one finished!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 07:26 PM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...



Aerocoupe Sick..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 09:26 AM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...


good idea bro :thumbsup: but put sum 22''s on it :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jul 14 2010, 10:26 AM~18044385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

22nd car of the year, Dragon Lady. i managed to find all the engine parts for a second it almost became a curbside.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 10 2010, 10:12 PM~18279310
> *22nd car of the year, Dragon Lady. i managed to find all the engine parts for a second it almost became a curbside.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i was fucking around and this happend so the oakland scrapper as of now is dead.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18279310
> *22nd car of the year, Dragon Lady. i managed to find all the engine parts for a second it almost became a curbside.
> 
> 
> ...


This turned out really nice bro... Great work...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > ladies and gentlemen i present "Breakin"
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18279872
> *i was fucking around and this happend so the oakland scrapper as of now is dead.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be watchin' for this one !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18279310
> *22nd car of the year, Dragon Lady. i managed to find all the engine parts for a second it almost became a curbside.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 11 2010, 07:34 AM~18282835
> *Looks excellent!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT/SICK BUILDS INHERE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2010, 08:30 PM~18249327
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


 :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 10 2010, 06:12 PM~18279310
> *22nd car of the year, Dragon Lady. i managed to find all the engine parts for a second it almost became a curbside.
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys the 72 is moving fast im just being lazy right now its too nice to work on models


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Good Builds


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

originally it was gonna be a oakland slab, then a lowrider now just a clean weekender. i was missing a head in the engine so ill be using a chevy big block with 67 impala street machine parts. the wheels are MRC.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 12 2010, 12:32 AM~18290662
> *originally it was gonna be a oakland slab, then a lowrider now just a clean weekender. i was missing a head in the engine so ill be using a chevy big block with 67 impala street machine parts. the wheels are MRC.
> 
> 
> ...




Either way E I know youll turn this one OUT!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo E You need to down size the front tire bro if your going to run them Keystones !Them look way too big. After seeing this project i opened 1 up and took a roof off of a 70 impala and started sizing it up to build a custom hard top so thanks for the motaviation


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 11 2010, 02:11 AM~18282516
> *Eso you did a theme and a half on this.. looks like a bunch of little 1/25 scale
> east coast midgets tagged that thing up and got there ride on! you got skills man..
> *


damn that paint job is sick nice work homie you got some nice builds here! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18297602
> *Yo  E    You  need  to  down  size  the  front tire  bro  if    your  going to  run them  Keystones !Them  look  way too  big.  After  seeing this    project  i  opened  1  up  and  took  a  roof  off  of    a  70  impala  and  started  sizing  it  up  to  build  a  custom  hard  top  so  thanks  for the  motaviation
> *


nah shes sits fine plus it was a bitch to paint them i think thats the first time in my building career where i spent 70$ on a magnifying lamp to paint 4 tires. that would look sweet im gonna pick the 72 vert with up top when it comes out this fall. im undecided about painting the bumpers too i like the Rallye look


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 12 2010, 11:49 PM~18298418
> *nah shes sits fine plus it was a bitch to paint them i think thats the first time in my building career where i spent 70$ on a magnifying lamp to paint 4 tires. that would look sweet im gonna pick the 72 vert with up top when it comes out this fall. im undecided about painting the bumpers too i like the Rallye look
> *


Yea there is a yellow one around here with painted bumpers and the shit looks mean !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18044385
> *it finally came
> 
> 
> ...


what rims are those?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 10:34 PM~18298856
> *what rims are those?
> *


1109 the mold is gone i wanna recast them with the insert off


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18298905
> *1109 the mold is gone i wanna recast them with the insert off
> *


oh ok.they look cool.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 12 2010, 12:32 AM~18290662
> *originally it was gonna be a oakland slab, then a lowrider now just a clean weekender. i was missing a head in the engine so ill be using a chevy big block with 67 impala street machine parts. the wheels are MRC.
> 
> 
> ...


I like it with those wheels!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

shots from the booth








pre-basing for second coat


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks very nice!!  
I have to give a try of them sometimes. How they respond to acrylic paints? I think I have to give them nail paints a try and paint some patterns etc on acrylic base paints and then apply 2K clear on them. What you think?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 16 2010, 01:40 AM~18319769
> *Looks very nice!!
> I have to give a try of them sometimes. How they respond to acrylic paints? I think I have to give them nail paints a try and paint some patterns etc on acrylic base paints and then apply 2K clear on them. What you think?
> *


i havent heard of problems with it its pretty solid stuff


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats sick! nice color bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 16 2010, 07:03 PM~18325654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty !!!!!!!!!! Love that color !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 16 2010, 08:03 PM~18325654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Bro. I use nail polish all the time.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 16 2010, 05:44 PM~18326035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNnnn!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 AM~18339434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy work on this 1 !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass work in here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Aug 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18339980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18339434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Now thats sick work right there bro....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 17 2010, 03:44 AM~18326035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!   
What car is it? Old Cutlass?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 03:01 PM~18345177
> *Very nice!!!
> What car is it? Old Cutlass?
> *


72 cutlass  its a bad ass kit picking up the reissue in the fall to do a Rallye 350


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 16 2010, 05:44 PM~18326035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good ol' american muscle! Looks tuff E...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 17 2010, 02:44 AM~18326035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing skills but this is sick.....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You know I dig it bro.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i got a headache doing this shit but worth it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373599
> *i got a headache doing this shit but worth it
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 22 2010, 08:58 AM~18373599
> *i got a headache doing this shit but worth it
> 
> 
> ...


Great detail bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 22 2010, 04:17 AM~18374249
> *Great detail bro
> *


X2!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

homestretch, i changed the wheels again





































it looks better  


























just fucking with you :biggrin: but for sure the next one will be on 30s


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 23 2010, 12:14 AM~18381123
> *homestretch, i changed the wheels again
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

nice car


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone wanna bet me 5$ that this car can support its own weight by just the mirrors and door handles


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 21 2010, 11:58 PM~18373599
> *i got a headache doing this shit but worth it
> 
> 
> ...


yes makes a big difference!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey put it back on those big rims... That actually looked badass....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its done


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That truned out nice man!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, thats really clean bro...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 23 2010, 07:29 PM~18386917
> *its done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

now its your turn lol



coming soon 
Astro Boogie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18388034
> *now its your turn lol
> coming soon
> Astro Boogie
> ...


 :roflmao: You got me bro! I'ma see what I can do. I just got another car so I'ma go check out a couple of hobby shops this weekend.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dont know what the fuck it is about this song i like but it works when it comes to inspiring ideas


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Pura Sangre, was gonna do black but switched to metallic exhaust. this will be a no chrome car


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 10:25 PM~18437821
> *Pura Sangre,  was gonna do black but switched to metallic exhaust. this will be a no chrome car
> 
> 
> ...


Looks promising!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 10:25 PM~18437821
> *Pura Sangre,  was gonna do black but switched to metallic exhaust. this will be a no chrome car
> 
> 
> ...


Eso you are a brave and creative visionary..who is not afraid to take risk..
you make it a point sometimes to stay outside the box! thats Esoteric..
But as a friend..i need to tell you.. That chrome is your friend too..
chevy's love chrome.. they are very compatible.. But I already know?
when Eso has his mind on something? its a done da da! lol
roll call homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!! Bring the pain!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

add another aclad fail, im actually thinking if thinning that shit i get better results using polished aluminum.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

some wheel swaps

















the ideas are flowing for this build


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 30 2010, 11:59 PM~18446620
> *add another aclad fail, im actually thinking if thinning that shit i get better results using  polished aluminum.
> 
> 
> ...





i bet if you do thin that shit out and lower your pressure, it might not turn out that bad  looks like it was spittin alil?

ive had that shit happen a couple times and it pisses you off bad!

with alclad, that shit is hit or miss, there is no inbetween with that shit ya know!

if you thin it out, let me know how it works out, because i might try that shit too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 1 2010, 01:48 AM~18457993
> *some wheel swaps
> 
> 
> ...


LOL @ that wagon ! It reminds me of them old ass covered wagons from the wild west !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 1 2010, 02:48 AM~18457993
> *some wheel swaps
> 
> 
> ...




and these fronts need a small lip on them imo


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2010, 06:29 AM~18458829
> *i bet if you do thin that shit out and lower your pressure, it might not turn out that bad   looks like it was spittin alil?
> 
> ive had that shit happen a couple times and it pisses you off bad!
> ...


i switched back to my old compressor but that shit has no capacity so im just gonna keep it for aclad purposes


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 29 2010, 10:25 PM~18437821
> *Pura Sangre,  was gonna do black but switched to metallic exhaust. this will be a no chrome car
> 
> 
> ...



sounds sick im ganna have to keep an eye on this build


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 1 2010, 03:15 PM~18463115
> *sounds sick im ganna have to keep an eye on this build
> *


Yeah...what he said....


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN THAT IMPALA IS BADASS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 31 2010, 11:48 PM~18457993
> *some wheel swaps
> 
> 
> ...


HUH?!?!? That wagon is a trip right there.... Definitely different for sure... kinda cool lookin... I think.... 
That Vega is just dyin for some supremes though...
Nice builds in here man....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this car is for my little brothers B day

heres the song that inspired it







ITX


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 1 2010, 06:15 PM~18463115
> *sounds sick im ganna have to keep an eye on this build
> *


X2!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 06:00 PM~18472657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That tuner is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that orange color !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 2 2010, 04:11 PM~18472738
> *That tuner is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that orange color !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thanks this was the first one ive done in a looong while


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very cool builds man.. love the creativity... & you posted a demigodz track?! that's my shit.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 2 2010, 04:17 PM~18472772
> *very cool builds man.. love the creativity...  & you posted a demigodz track?! that's my shit.
> *


 thanks guys, i only got one mixtape not a big fan of their albums like most artists they never have the intensity in their albums like they do on their mixtapes.



dont see enough of these posted i think mini has one :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18473469
> *thanks guys, i only got one mixtape not a big fan of their albums like most artists they never have the intensity in their albums like they do on their mixtapes.
> dont see enough of these posted i think mini has one :dunno:
> 
> ...


That looks good LOWNSLOW !


Yea i gave the orange Yanko 1 to Rick But i have a new kit setting on the shelf for a new build down the road !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats not the true red that just hok euro red as a base

perfect song for it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this red is :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 5 2010, 02:18 AM~18489769
> *this red is  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yup yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 5 2010, 12:18 AM~18489769
> *this red is  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick E


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

paints done time to clear


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 6 2010, 11:47 PM~18503966
> *paints done time to clear
> 
> 
> ...


those lines are straight! window's straight..How did you get the 
Black Metal Foil affect?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 7 2010, 12:35 AM~18504202
> *those lines are straight! window's straight..How did you get the
> Black Metal Foil affect?
> *


thats metalizer its Exhaust it looks black but it isnt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18501091
> *yup yup yup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dang I had to replace my roof section too ! Isn't that the Sweat Hogs GP?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 01:47 AM~18503966
> *paints done time to clear
> 
> 
> ...


this is cool.... i like it .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18501091
> *yup yup yup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh....nice find here roof looks great..this will be a sweet ride when its done . i want one of these cars but the sweat hogs ride is expensive.. ill get one someday.
cars lookin good thuogh keeep on truckin you dont see these all done-up to often.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 02:47 AM~18503966
> *paints done time to clear
> 
> 
> ...





this is lookin too sick! i cant wait to see the front bumper an grill hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> this car is for my little brothers B day
> 
> heres the song that inspired it
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 03:31 AM~18501091
> *yup yup yup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SICK :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 7 2010, 05:11 AM~18504649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dpends where you look i got 2 one cost 70 sealed and the other 25 in a bag complete and both were in great shape exept for the crushed a pillars.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its cleared gonna put it away for a while while i catch up with the other 2 cars


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 08:33 PM~18511847
> *its cleared gonna put it away for a while while i catch up with the other 2 cars
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that grill look sinister bro!!! :thumbsup: 

It could be a lowrider Christine


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 09:55 PM~18512076
> *Man, that grill look sinister bro!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> It could be a lowrider Christine
> *


thanks, my girl was talking about doing a Spy VS Spy buildoff i do a white 65 with black trim and shell do a black 65 with white trim. i might end up building both shes too busy with school


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 09:01 PM~18512129
> *thanks, my girl was talking about doing a Spy VS Spy buildoff i do a white 65 with black trim and shell do a black 65 with white trim. i might end up building both shes too busy with school
> *


That will be cool !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats awesome!! I love the all Black trim.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 11:33 PM~18511847
> *its cleared gonna put it away for a while while i catch up with the other 2 cars
> 
> 
> ...


bro this build is SOOOO sick! that red and charcoal gray (?) compliments each other so good! :worship: :h5: :sprint:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 09:46 PM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dope!! really diggin that no chrome thing you got goin on there


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE PAINT JOB.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 8 2010, 07:31 PM~18517974
> *NICE PAINT JOB.
> *


2X


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 08:46 PM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SIK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 12:46 AM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...





dude this ride is too sick :wow: i wounder what it would look like with a different body color tho, like a blue with black trim, or yellow with black trim :wow: :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 8 2010, 04:35 PM~18517999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doing a blue and black 60 impala and a yellow and black 59


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 08:00 PM~18518199
> *nice
> doing a blue and black 60 impala and a yellow and black 59
> *




good shit, but i may have to steal the black an yellow look on somethin


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 11:46 PM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 7 2010, 09:33 PM~18511847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick E :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 10:46 PM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucking sick eso send it to me when your done :biggrin: are you gonna carry the colors on to the undies too :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 09:18 PM~18520870
> *thats fucking sick eso send it to me when your done  :biggrin: are you gonna carry the colors on to  the undies too  :0
> *


i did but the car is gonna be laying in the rear so im not putting too much effort under it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ready for paint, going for a flip paint job for this
















thinking about the same color scheme as the accord i built for my little bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18549621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 11:46 PM~18511972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love the look of this bro !!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

all cleared :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good dude.. esp that astro boogie.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished the chevette. hardly looks like a chevette after i chopped the pontiac bar off the grille now it looks like a old school toyota starlet. the side windows were tinted with decal paper. gonna get some outside shots tomorrow the flake is serious on this car.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

DAMN that chevette aint no joke bro! looks great!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18567379
> *all cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn E both cars lookin sick love the color choice on them :thumbsup:
chevette came out clean


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! That SOB is going to flip over if you turn that shit up !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 14 2010, 03:01 PM~18567379
> *all cleared :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


All your builds are lookin good :thumbsup:

What kind of paint is the flip colored one?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 08:14 PM~18579301
> *All your builds are lookin good :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of paint is the flip colored one?
> *


nail polish finger paintz or some shit like that i got it at ulta


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 07:49 PM~18579603
> *nail polish finger paintz or some shit like that i got it at ulta
> *


  thanks for the info


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

wire wheels are kinda played


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

your an exploratory dude, with hella talent.. Stay down Big E!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 12 2010, 06:50 PM~18549871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Im glad i dont drink!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 16 2010, 04:19 PM~18585112
> *wire wheels are kinda played
> 
> 
> ...


well..... im diggin the red wall tires :biggrin: but with the trim all blacked out kinda new age style job with old scool rims kinda throws it off for me i was hoping to see a red black spoke combo sick build hope to see finished pics soon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 06:33 PM~18586313
> *well..... im diggin the red wall tires  :biggrin:  but with the trim all blacked out kinda new age style job with old scool rims kinda throws it off for me  i was hoping to see a red black spoke combo sick build hope to see finished pics soon
> *


youre right it looked like ass after i sprayed them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

5m1bH7DzH9A&


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

little by little


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

So much detail ,great work bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Coming real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

chassie is done too


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love this build man!! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base. 

this whip was a blast to build


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I KNEW u WOULD OF POSTED THAT QUICK THAT 66 IS SPEECHLESS


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

The 66 came out sick!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 04:09 PM~18684703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like how this is coming along!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 08:46 PM~18687795
> *aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base.
> 
> this whip was a blast to build
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 08:46 PM~18687795
> *aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base.
> 
> this whip was a blast to build
> ...



im a black and red type guy , shit my electronics got black and red , i like it man :cheesy: ..it would look good to mu collection  

something about that car man i dont know but its an original look  i like


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18687795
> *aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base.
> 
> this whip was a blast to build
> ...



this shit is sick bro hands down one my personal favorite of your builds


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 08:46 PM~18687795
> *aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base.
> 
> this whip was a blast to build
> ...


Eso You are an amazing dude.. truly innovative... no shortage of talent on your end..
I am just blown away by the dash board and the door panels alone! 
you bad...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

NICE ..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 10:46 PM~18687795
> *aside from the paint and wheels the car is box stock, the dark grey is metalizer exhaust the paint is nailpolish red over HOK euro red base.
> 
> this whip was a blast to build
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks homies theres a 59 and a 63 being done up the same way


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16620179
> *some throwbacks,had to fix the 58 bumper and the challenger needed tags
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

made a video the first one


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

The Californian :cheesy: i cut the louvers or whatever theyre called open and chopped the bar off the tailight to make it a once piece im also omitting the grill bar to make it a one piece.









































its also time to work on this gonna shave the corner markers off 
:biggrin: 










2 rare cars on the bench


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

engine is done headers are held by pins


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18695611
> *The Californian :cheesy:  i cut the louvers or whatever theyre called open and chopped the bar off the tailight to make it a once piece im also omitting the grill bar to make it a one piece.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

gonna start posting videos so that you get a idea of the music i listen to that inspires the cars i build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ASTROBOGGIE looks good ~


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18714573
> *ASTROBOGGIE  looks  good  ~
> *


im fucking pissed i finished it despite being a pain in my ass it was a fun project to build i might get another one


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

some people werent feeling the spanish track but i managed to get a good english one


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

shaved the roof on the GP 
























scratched the roll pan and put some bondo on


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 29 2010, 07:45 PM~18695611
> *The Californian :cheesy:  i cut the louvers or whatever theyre called open and chopped the bar off the tailight to make it a once piece im also omitting the grill bar to make it a one piece.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 sick


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

busy day at the bench, i separated the front piece on the 70 T/A its easier to deal with

Heavy Metal

























The Californian









Slickbacks Revenge









the 57 is gonna get a mural and some roof patterns and i might post it for sale here with matching resin 1109s(og 1109s not the 2 piece)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

What you got up for the T/A/?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 9 2010, 01:25 AM~18771026
> *busy day at the bench, i separated the front piece on the 70 T/A its easier to deal with
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 06:25 PM~18714558
> *gonna start posting videos so that you get a idea of the music i listen to that inspires the cars i build
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good.. I dont know what kind of car it is? but its bad!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Oct 9 2010, 07:48 AM~18771743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AstroVette its not a rare car or anything but its rarely seen built


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new project in the pipelines, i have a junk GTR.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

MITE GIVE ME SATURDAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

basecoat day :cheesy: gonna basecoat the 57 today later on in orange


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

no murals but patterns on the roof for sure


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

last updates its not the greatest finish on the GP but try doing it with your entire bottom row of teeth in pain


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those came out nice man!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18780948
> *Those came out nice man!!
> *


thanks theyre not done the GP needs the darker purple and the toronado need the lighter orange. i decided against spokes both rolling super fat whites


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' pretty good!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

like the music video idea. Music is like a religion to me. I'm gonna have to do the same on at least a cpl of my builds.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Pimp Walls
























i behaved with this one the wheel wells aint right for super fat whites

















if the moods right ill finish the 2 tones both colors are Duplicolor bright silver custom mixed with pearls and HOK concentrates


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro.... and dont get me started on tooth aches.... absests are a bitch, Ive had 3 of them before....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Oct 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18780948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont know what that is but i got a rotted out wisdom tooth thats pushing against the lower row of teeth and its irritating like all hell, sad shit is alive is doing a better job of taking the pain than vicodins


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I had that problem about 2 months ago... My wisdom teeth were pushing my bottom row and ended up causing an infection, I couldnt stand it anymore and had to go to the dentist and get some antibiotics and then a week later they extracted one of my wisdom teeth.... I didnt feel much of anything when they pulled it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 08:00 PM~18783278
> *Pimp Walls
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres the update on the 57 i have to find a better clear i think im gonna stick to the testors laquers.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the hood and top look like shit so im gonna be redoing that tomorrow, redid the truck mural on the 57


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LOVE THAT COLOR COMBO


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 12 2010, 03:42 PM~18793266
> *LOVE THAT COLOR COMBO
> *


i fixed that wrinkle and it keeps fucking up im just gonna do the decals my lil bro says it looks naked without the patterns


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

fixed its getting annoying the fucking decals kept curling anyone have an idea on how to fix that


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18795085
> *fixed its getting annoying the fucking decals kept curling anyone have an idea on how to fix that
> 
> 
> ...


I use a 50/50 Walthers setting solution and water. Make sure your paint is as smooth and clean as possible as well.

Hope this helps bro, builds are lookin' good !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18795284
> *I use a 50/50 Walthers setting solution and water. Make sure your paint is as smooth and clean as possible as well.
> 
> Hope this helps bro, builds are lookin' good !
> ...


it curled pretty bad when i did it that way


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 09:19 PM~18795302
> *it curled pretty bad when i did it that way
> *


Then you used to much setting solution. I use to have that problem as well. I just kept on trying different mixtures untill I got it right. :dunno:

What are you sealing them with? I use 2-3 light coats of Testors dullcoat.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18795553
> *Then you used to much setting solution. I use to have that problem as well. I just kept on trying different mixtures untill I got it right.  :dunno:
> 
> What are you sealing them with? I use 2-3 light coats of Testors dullcoat.
> *


its happened plain with water too. i was using duplicolor engine enamel but i ran out so i used testors wetlook clear


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18795630
> *its happened plain with water too. i was using duplicolor engine enamel but i ran out so i used testors wetlook clear
> *


When I first started I found that clear coats wasn't the thing to use.( to thick and to agitative)

Try the dull coat laquer in very light coats no more than three. The dull coat has less compounds than the clear and work better. JMO though.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 12 2010, 07:46 PM~18795711
> *When I first started I found that clear coats wasn't the thing to use.( to thick and to agitative)
> 
> Try the dull coat laquer in very light coats no more than three. The dull coat has less compounds than the clear and work better. JMO though.
> ...


ill pick some up tommorrow


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

AGAIN :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: non of the other cars i painted with the same batch of primer had this fucking problem i think it was the silver base that fucked up








trying a new trick might be basecoating my cars with tamiya from now on


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

spokes are out i decided to use the other mustang caps i had left








fixed the quarter


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yes its for sale firewall and core support and wheels painted to match


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18803582
> *yes its for sale firewall and core support and wheels painted to match
> 
> 
> ...


bro that is awesome! u have some serious skill my friend !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 13 2010, 06:45 PM~18803613
> *bro that is awesome! u have some serious skill my friend !
> *


thanks, hopefully ill figure out my decal problems soon


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 06:51 PM~18803680
> *thanks, hopefully ill figure out my decal problems soon
> *


DAMNN 57  ........DA DECALS R STILL GOOD ON MINE


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished shots *SOLD*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18808849
> *finished shots SOLD
> 
> 
> ...



Badass bro,


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its the same method as 0650 posted the so called brake lines are actually holding the car up


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 11:07 AM~18808849
> *finished shots SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18803582
> *yes its for sale firewall and core support and wheels painted to match
> 
> 
> ...


roof looks killer!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new paint and sell project


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the paint is gonna need some touch ups here and there you can tell this car came with shitty decals


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

body is almost done i used the blue stripes and i realized they were misprinted because they had a white edge on the left side of the decal so i tried to touch it up it looked great till i cleared the car the stripes were fine but i wasnt very happy with it so i decided to mask over and do some semi gloss black stripes to hide the old ones im a lot happier it added some dimension to the paint. 
before








after


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah thats one of the reasons we painted on the stripe for the one my nephew did, that and so it would match the scoop.

Your looks good like that though.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 08:07 AM~18808849
> *finished shots SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


      :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: DAMN BRO THIS PAINT JOB IS JUST WICKED HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 26 2010, 12:05 PM~18912810
> *Yeah thats one of the reasons we painted on the stripe for the one my nephew did, that and so it would match the scoop.
> 
> Your looks good like that though.
> *


yeah im gonna have trouble with that i was thinking of spraying it semi gloss black too


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

some work on my TA before i start the 9-5 tomorrow

















my lady is "slowwwwly" working on one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2010, 12:07 PM~18912830
> *          :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: DAMN BRO THIS PAINT JOB IS JUST WICKED HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> some work on my TA before i start the 9-5 tomorrow


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

sorta not working on this in a good mood but its almost done waiting on tire decals so it can have some coopers


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

it was the perfect song to build such a cool car,dont you agree? the car is close to box stock the wheels are resin and the decals on the tires are some kind of water transfer type stuff they came out nice i wish i had waited for the cooper decals but i got too much stuff to work on. up next is the hello kitty viper.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ok so it isnt the hello kitty viper but i wanna build this like now


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 12:00 AM~18973073
> *it was the perfect song to build such a cool car,dont you agree? the car is close to box stock the wheels are resin and the decals on the tires are some kind of water transfer type stuff they came out nice i wish i had waited for the cooper decals but i got too much stuff to work on. up next is the hello kitty viper.
> 
> 
> ...


very clean build dude :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 12:40 AM~18973263
> *ok so it isnt the hello kitty viper but i wanna build this like now
> 
> 
> ...


that oughta be a fun kit to build.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 01:00 AM~18973073
> *it was the perfect song to build such a cool car,dont you agree? the car is close to box stock the wheels are resin and the decals on the tires are some kind of water transfer type stuff they came out nice i wish i had waited for the cooper decals but i got too much stuff to work on. up next is the hello kitty viper.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real clean bro. i can almost hear that 455 roarin right now! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 08:00 AM~18973073
> *it was the perfect song to build such a cool car,dont you agree? the car is close to box stock the wheels are resin and the decals on the tires are some kind of water transfer type stuff they came out nice i wish i had waited for the cooper decals but i got too much stuff to work on. up next is the hello kitty viper.
> 
> 
> ...



Your builds are to sick baller ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys, DJ Roy it is but its a pita to work with i failed in finishing the first one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out sweet man!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what is it with revell a fucking dodge vipers up :angry: its been a pain in my ass since i scooped it up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 2 2010, 11:00 PM~18973073
> *it was the perfect song to build such a cool car,dont you agree? the car is close to box stock the wheels are resin and the decals on the tires are some kind of water transfer type stuff they came out nice i wish i had waited for the cooper decals but i got too much stuff to work on. up next is the hello kitty viper.
> 
> 
> ...


That was fun Eso! (sammy hagar) Damm, I been there.... the car is badd... just knowing what was under that air cleaner.. was badd.. Any chance of casting those 
side mirrors? sort of like the 77 monte mirror's?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18980611
> *That was fun Eso! (sammy hagar) Damm,  I been there.... the car is badd... just knowing what was under that air cleaner.. was badd..  Any chance of casting those
> side mirrors? sort of like the 77 monte mirror's?
> *


nope wouldnt know how. havent been in the mood to resin cast anything.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18980684
> *nope wouldnt know how. havent been in the mood to resin cast anything.
> *


yea it seams like alot of work... I was asking because every time I see mirrors on a monte or a TA? I keep thinking Glasshouse Landau mirrors..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 05:55 PM~18978628
> *what is it with revell a fucking dodge vipers up :angry: its been a pain in my ass since i scooped it up.
> 
> 
> ...


this gonna be a nice build homie!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 4 2010, 09:59 AM~18983960
> *yea it seams like alot of work...  I was asking because every time I see mirrors on a monte or a TA? I keep thinking Glasshouse Landau mirrors..
> *


 arent glasshouse mirrors chrome? i know the T/A mirrors moved around the GM line but not sure what other GM cars had them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

getting picky about the small stuff this car has a bad ass engine to not be opened up a little


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished a priming session


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18996873
> *finished a priming session
> 
> 
> ...


ima keep my eye out on dat viper...can't wait to c it finished. :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont know if you guys are familiar with Zinger cars but this one will be the first lowrider one. i got this warped resin kit from a homie on another board.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 12:39 AM~18998581
> *i dont know if you guys are familiar with Zinger cars but this one will be the first lowrider one. i got this warped resin kit from a homie on another board.
> 
> 
> ...



this is gonna be sick!

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

getting some Xmas presents out of the way mostly for my bros and sister the vipers are gonna get white decal stripes later my sister is getting the prowler. then my other 2 bros are getting 69 camaros one in black with redlines the other black with red stripes and redlines and a landau top.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished the xmas gifts the vipers are for my bros theyre twins, my lady built the prowler for my sister

































































got 2 more cars to go then im done


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19010824
> *finished the xmas gifts the vipers are for my bros theyre twins, my lady built the prowler for my sister
> 
> 
> ...



Look good. Nice gifts.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam homie,you got MaD SkillZ..ke the pics coming...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

time for the bigger gifts my other bros are more in tune with cool cars and we all love the 69 Camaro SS. theyre gonna be both be black on black with their respective color matching stripes


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dipped in sauce


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did some patterns and stripping on the Zinger


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 03:57 PM~19018257
> *did some patterns and stripping on the Zinger
> 
> 
> ...


You got down on this one homie,reminds me of tequila for some reason... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 07:08 AM~19012961
> *time for the bigger gifts my other bros are more in tune with cool cars and we all love the 69 Camaro SS. theyre gonna be both be black on black with their respective color matching stripes
> 
> 
> ...



Got my eyes on this


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 04:57 PM~19018257
> *did some patterns and stripping on the Zinger
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 06:57 PM~19018257
> *did some patterns and stripping on the Zinger
> 
> 
> ...





:run: :run: 


i love this thing already!

i want one for my shelf :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the top pinstripping is done started the sides probably let it dry up and finish tomorrow


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Ooooo..... Thats lookin NIIIICE E!!! Hey you dip into that chrome powder yet?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 8 2010, 08:11 PM~19020576
> *Ooooo..... Thats lookin NIIIICE E!!! Hey you dip into that chrome powder yet?
> *


nah havent found a use for it yet. theyre right about the gloves tho.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 08:24 PM~19020693
> *nah havent found a use for it yet. theyre right about the gloves tho.
> *


Haha I bet! Shit probably gets everywhere! But Ill be on the lookout cuz I know youll make it look good. I wanna try some of that...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 08:08 PM~19020545
> *the top pinstripping is done started the sides probably let it dry up and finish tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



I like the sig on the rear deck lid too! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: 

Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 02:58 AM~19023063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dat looks very nice...like where dis is goin. :wow: :wow:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 12:58 AM~19023063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.
> ...



this is gonna be mean..i like the name..sativa rose huh?? whats next indica violet??


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I didn't even see that signature in the corner. that's cool.

hey what is this car man? Never heard of a Zinger & couldn't find anything in a brief google search. Is that like an Australian car or sumn?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 10:58 AM~19023063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.
> ...


Thats super neat work! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 9 2010, 10:56 AM~19024419
> *damn, I didn't even see that signature in the corner.  that's cool.
> 
> hey what is this car man?  Never heard of a Zinger & couldn't find anything in a brief google search.  Is that like an Australian car or sumn?
> *


http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=MPC+Z...iw=1003&bih=626


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 9 2010, 10:02 AM~19024457
> *http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=MPC+Z...iw=1003&bih=626
> *


Ooooh, i get it. Yeah I've seen those. :twak:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies i got the wheels on and decided to put guts into it, unfortunately the entire interior will have to be scratch built.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very cool


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 03:58 AM~19023063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.
> ...


Awesome paint job.  :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 02:58 AM~19023063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sativa Rose is stripped ready for foil and clear.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 
bro ur a beast with the airbrush!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 9 2010, 04:31 PM~19027623
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> bro ur a beast with the airbrush!
> *


airbrush? :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 06:51 PM~19027773
> *airbrush? :wow:
> *


is that all handpainted? if so then ur ever badder than i thought!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 9 2010, 04:55 PM~19027797
> *is that all handpainted? if so then ur ever badder than i thought!
> *


thanks


here is is with the suspension done


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19029412
> *thanks
> here is is with the suspension done
> 
> ...


dats jus wicked Esoteric... :wow: very nice job on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19029412
> *thanks
> here is is with the suspension done
> 
> ...


Yep !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

when a car is warped just right it has the makings of a sick build 

all the pinstriping is done by hand


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats bad ass................ i want this whip!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

redid the video in HD looks better now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: AT ITS NAME.....WOW :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

here it is in Hello Kitty Pink a.k.a. BCA Pink a.k.a. Cotton Candy pink


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 10 2010, 05:08 PM~19035877
> *redid the video in HD looks better now
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE IS LOOKING GREAT BRO.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 12 2010, 06:19 PM~19054814
> *RIDE IS LOOKING GREAT  BRO.
> *


  thanks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 10 2010, 11:47 AM~19034165
> *when a car is warped just right it has the makings of a sick build
> 
> all the pinstriping is done by hand
> ...




DAM E THIS LOOKS FUCKING NUTS!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

color matching the panels on this thing is a bitch


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 10 2010, 08:47 PM~19034165
> *when a car is warped just right it has the makings of a sick build
> 
> all the pinstriping is done by hand
> ...



Thats badass ..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys


did more work on the viper, engine and chassis are done.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 13 2010, 11:12 PM~19062884
> *thanks for the replies guys
> did more work on the viper, engine and chassis are done.
> 
> ...


Viper can actually pull that color off, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 13 2010, 11:24 PM~19062962
> *Viper can actually pull that color off, looks good :thumbsup:
> *


wouldntve done it if it couldnt


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

viper decided to be a pain in my ass when i put the wheels on it sat too high so i lowered the front but now the rear is being a neck.

it looks aight in this pic








i redrilled the mount in the front and it sits lower








heres the rear up close









also pulled the lotus out to make sure the interior pan was trimmed right


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this car sat way too high for my liking so i decided to lower it some

















i shaved the locators for the rotors and assembled the rotor pin assembly straight to the wheels.

i drilled holes directly above the stock ones. 
















after that you have to cut the lower control arms in the back and shave the front or cut the wheel and tire. depending on the camber you want dont go too crazy in chaving, take the time to shave the upper wheel wells too so that the front tires clear 

















here it is after all the work was done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

getting closer to clear coat time
















i didnt want to use all the decals so i stayed subtle with one and the hello kitty monikers

















i forced myself to shave off the stock wheel wells they kept poking below the fenderline


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

wet pussy :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

almost there


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

UR CRAZY THAT PINK VIPER IS :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lol. what is this contraption? u tryin to glue the wheels?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 16 2010, 08:45 PM~19087426
> *lol.  what is this contraption?  u tryin to glue the wheels?
> *


nah the damm body was warped at the last minute


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

it was a fun build, i wont be building anymore vipers after this one it will fight you the whole way. paint is nailpolish with tamiya gunmetal stripes all the metalizing was done with aclad and testors the decal came from a set Tonioseven wasnt using.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Nov 16 2010, 10:09 PM~19086965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im digging the contraption...I need one of those.

And the Viper...

I like it but please...

DONT post that in the basement...We already get kicked around enough!!!

Looks good though.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 16 2010, 10:27 PM~19088743
> *Im digging the contraption...I need one of those.
> 
> And the Viper...
> ...


dont care what them jagoffs think


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 17 2010, 12:23 AM~19088688
> *it was a fun build, i wont be building anymore vipers after this one it will fight you the whole way. paint is nailpolish with tamiya gunmetal stripes all the metalizing was done with aclad and testors the decal came from a set Tonioseven wasnt using.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 17 2010, 08:03 AM~19090781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  started them camaros


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

could be the last 2 cars of the year so that might put me at 34 for the year and the lotus could be 35 and then im taking a break. these are Xmas presents for my bros

wanted stripes but didnt want the same shit in different flavors so i masked them differently, gonna clean them up later.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good Eso. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 18 2010, 05:27 PM~19104465
> *Looking good Eso. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks

got em cleared il be done with both by saturday morning


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

studio shots


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished can you believe these are snap tite kits


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

CHROOOOOOOOOMEEEEEE :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished the basic engine assembly i washed the motor out it looked too clean


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Camaros and viper look great


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 19 2010, 07:45 PM~19110404
> *finished can you believe these are snap tite kits
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color yellow is that on the maro?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' the Lotus! I had the kit a few years ago but sold it, now I regret it. I'm watchin' bro!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 22 2010, 06:09 AM~19131020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i also almost passed this one up but i figure i think im good enough to build it now


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 17 2010, 12:23 AM~19088688
> *it was a fun build, i wont be building anymore vipers after this one it will fight you the whole way. paint is nailpolish with tamiya gunmetal stripes all the metalizing was done with aclad and testors the decal came from a set Tonioseven wasnt using.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

time for the surgical post, its been noted that this car sits really high at the rear when finished you can blame that on revellfor sure. since im about lowered car the whole thing is gonna be low.

ive had fit issues with this car before so im well aware of where to deal with it i cut the recessed transmission lump out and shaved where the shock tower is gonna mount.
reason being is if it hits it will only add to the ride height problem, im gonna cover the hole later 
























good measure if you shave the shock tower too its up to you if you wanna repaint it.









i did a quick test fit and it slightly lowered it but still too high

i cut the shocks out of the shock tower,these will be mounted last after theyre modified









time for the spindles i lengthened them since i wasnt sure about the drop i wanted better longer than too short and be right back where i started.








see the dots on the styrene thats the corrected height since im going for a full drop ill be cutting above it.

















here it is after a dry mock up. if you cut at the dots you should have a 2mm gap on the fenders i dont because i like my cars super low


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

motors all done


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good thanks for the demo


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

preview of something thats gonna get done down the road


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, that sick as hell!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i know right :biggrin: 


clearcoated the lotus it was hard to get the color in the picture, its kinda blah so i might actually have to polish this one


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

more clear


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 23 2010, 09:35 AM~19140182
> *preview of something thats gonna get done down the road
> 
> 
> ...



I still have that snap kit sealed :0 ,cant wait to see that Jag done.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

*ON BREAK DUE TO GRAN TURISMO 5*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished the lotus


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

keeping it fresh for next year


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Nov 24 2010, 02:23 PM~19153619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this purple ride is sick


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 07:36 PM~19171465
> *how is it i want to get ps3 just for this game :biggrin:
> this purple ride is sick
> *


its pretty good, but if you like smashing into shit its gonna cost you same goes for abusing the motor chassie damage on my last car was worth more than what i paid for the car and already spent like 6000 rebuilding a motor. 

thanks


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Red Dragon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ready for clear


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

when i get the right vette


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:0 They all look SICK bro,Killer paint work


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Toronado interior is done, i flocked the rear deck after the pic and it needed modern touches thats why it has a flatscreen and digital console


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

center console looks dope


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 30 2010, 05:13 AM~19194540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Corvorado SICK..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

spent a good chunk of the day fucking with this car since i still want it to be FWD im gonna use the old drive train with a newer engine








detailed the porsche interior sprayed it semi gloss back with red accents
























i had no engine or engine compartment to begin with so this is a improvement the engine is off a GTO diecast firewalls/support off a 65. working on getting a brake booster and radiator.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19196619
> *Toronado interior is done, i flocked the rear deck after the pic and it needed modern touches thats why it has a flatscreen and digital console
> 
> 
> ...


real Artist..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 22 2010, 09:35 PM~19140182
> *preview of something thats gonna get done down the road
> 
> 
> ...


gonna drop a 350 in it? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 01:28 AM~19207727
> *gonna drop a 350 in it?  :biggrin:
> *


i have a skyline engine but i think im gonna leave it as is



finished the 72s interior


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 30 2010, 10:35 PM~19207737
> *i have a skyline engine but i think im gonna leave it as is
> *


a lot of 1:1 end up with chevy small blocks since the OG motors were shitty...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 01:37 AM~19207743
> *a lot of 1:1 end up with chevy small blocks since the OG motors were shitty...
> *


my next door neighbor had one with a 302 fucker was really fast and most of the wiring was redone with honda stuff


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

lining up some 2011 restorations


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 02:35 AM~19207737
> *i have a skyline engine but i think im gonna leave it as is
> finished the 72s interior
> 
> ...


i dig those accents. makes that shit pop


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

FWD C5 engine.

im not as organized as i am now and i threw out a lot of stuff so i have to make due with leftovers, dude that had this car before me mustve been a clown every part was painted in individual colors the trans was blue and red and you can see the differential colors the original block was purple green and blue with pink valve covers.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 1 2010, 01:18 PM~19209690
> *i dig those accents. makes that shit pop
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 08:18 PM~19214321
> *FWD C5 engine.
> 
> im not as organized as i am now and i threw out a lot of stuff so i have to make due with leftovers, dude that had this car before me mustve been a clown every part was painted in individual colors the trans was blue and red and you can see the differential colors the original block was purple green and blue with pink valve covers.
> ...



thats freakin nuts. and yeah clown ass painter.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

didnt come out bad for a car that was in somewhat bad shape. the window got scratched after assembly :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out pretty sik, wheels gonna flyoff with that motor


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

*Finished the 72*
ive been wanting this car since i was 10 i payed somewhere around 80$ with no engine a few years ago and built it a little bit after that over the years the chrome faded and overtime i got sick of how it looked and constantly fixing the window so i bagged it and put it away for another few years, last year i dug it out and decided to add a full roof from a 87 monte carlo had the chrome redone, redid the paint, interior and suspension. the engine is out of a earlier GTO with firewall and radiator core from a 65 impala. 

*music PG13*





before

























After


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats a sweet ass car except those hideous lights...not sayin thats bad on your end, just the kit in general... very nice rebuilt tho E!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

last car of the year, i always wanted a highboy Deuce


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got some paint on it, only color i had on my mind came in this bottle


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

well this build went to hell fast, fucking testors reacted to something on my fingers. soaking i type gonna redo the color again using Tamiya paint.

























started this build up again for next year


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 5 2010, 12:12 AM~19241260
> *well this build went to hell fast, fucking testors reacted to something on my fingers. soaking i type gonna redo the color again using Tamiya paint.
> 
> 
> ...




what did it do when it reacted?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Dec 4 2010, 10:14 PM~19241282
> *what did it do when it reacted?
> *


it crazed


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Been looking at ur topic and you got some real nice builds man


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 5 2010, 04:45 PM~19246426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: that hot rod is pissing me off  :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i had a reaction to the old paint now its less holiday themed. painted the interior lighter color too


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great so far bro! Sucks about the paint. Ive had that happen to me before using testors paints too :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still lining them up for 2011


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 AM~19260768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Can I have it?! :biggrin: Lol!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

last car of the year Deuce Roadster,chopped fenders, swapped tires,custom mixed tamiya paint thats about it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

my 2010 builds


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what yall think i should do redo the guts and re-clear the car and redo the guts or redo the whole car.
you can tell in the pic the interior was raw clearcoated plastic that faded yellow thats testors bullshit clear


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres the mule its gonna be blue with murals this one is gonna be for sale its gonna sport a painted taillight panel and grill it only comes with the parts to build it stock


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Lookiing good up in here, Eso.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

u got some crazy builds bro, nice work


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

since im not building i should be molding

found one rim worth casting










decided to shoot for 2 piece molds see if i can

gonna cast the tire too in rubber


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 9 2010, 10:02 PM~19287752
> *since im not building i should be molding
> 
> found one rim worth casting
> ...


I have a complete set if you want to cast 'em.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19287752
> *since im not building i should be molding
> 
> found one rim worth casting
> ...



looks tight with that deep ass lip


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19266169
> *my 2010 builds
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that sh!t was dope as hell!! The song fit the video perfectly! I forgot how much work you put in this year!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 9 2010, 11:53 PM~19290066
> *looks tight with that deep ass lip
> *


 uffin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19287752
> *since im not building i should be molding
> 
> found one rim worth casting
> ...


  gonna wanna set of these!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

couldnt take it apart without fucking up the paint so the car went into the dunk tank gonna try and find the duplicolor can i used for it








this is what happens when people smoke around model cars


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

so to further my impala from looking like other impalas i cut shit off still on the fence about the trim
















gonna go for the one piece tailight








once i get the grill in there its off to chrome


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 10 2010, 02:09 PM~19293191
> *couldnt take it apart without fucking up the paint so the car went into the dunk tank gonna try and find the duplicolor can i used for it
> 
> 
> ...


I fuckin hate cigarette smoke with a passion


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

if the daytons come out right ill be molding these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just your style


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2010, 07:34 PM~19303776
> *just your style
> 
> 
> ...


nah homie i have my limits


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: now to cast the wheels i really want


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work on the wheels. If you cast up those daully wheels, let me know cause I'd like to get a couple sets. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

bondo monster with a minitrucker approach


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

cut the goofy hood scoop off swapped wheels for the last time, decided to go for the wild ass 70s and 80s look


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

next hot rod for 2011 El Chupanibre

plan on shaving it and building it as it sits no windshield or lights


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

trying to keep it different you can do that tre up in some old 60's style custom.. 










add a lil kustom grill work :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

chopped the top on the firebird for the 80s carl casper show car look.

























warming up a 2011 build

























knocking shit off on the wagon just gota put in the sounds and the guts are done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

another for 2011 but this wont be a builder this one is for sale this is the 63 with the gold touches thats for sale once its foiled gilded, decaled and cleared.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

done for the day, gonna mask off the roof and interior and shoot some charcoal or gunmetal on the roof and taillight panel(dont wanna paint it a boring ass impala scheme)


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 26 2010, 01:07 AM~19421982
> *chopped the top on the firebird for the 80s carl casper show car look.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking this one right here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love the spray cans man, nice touch and goes with the car well.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this car is pre painted everything is painted, interior, engine, frame and white walled tires. you can buy this and have your shortie build it. im thinking 40 for it once its cleared.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

now that the GTR is off my hands i figure i get some muscle in the way
im thinking dark metallic blue or black


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 27 2010, 03:55 PM~19431567
> *Love the spray cans man, nice touch and goes with the car well.
> *


Me too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ready for the market its not a show winning finish especially on the roof but it would be a good starter car for a kid. i blackwashed the grill after the pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good... wheres the 2 door caddy models :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

time for muscle the box art made me buy it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

my mom wasnt too happy that my bros and my sister got models for Xmas so i have to build one for her i picked a bike this time its not bad either im might get another one











the shelby is still drying


----------

